# Where do i buy healthy bettas



## forscl24 (Apr 26, 2011)

When I get my 55 gallon tank set up, I want to make it a Betta paradise. I am thinking about putting a divider in and on one side having a bunch of females and on the other side a male (Mr. Kevin Fish) and a couple Betta compatible fish. 

Any recommendations where I can buy HEALTHY bettas? I am not a fan of petsmart since my last 3 were very sick. 

I live in the Buffalo, NY area.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

aquabid's a good place. or, many breeders on here are selling fish. i do believe, one person is selling beautiful MG bettas now, just check the breeding section.

all but one of my bettas, came from a pet store, so... lol if there's any smaller pet stores(not really chain stores), they sometimes have good bettas. Petco, also has beautiful bettas, but it depends on the store. :d


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Here's my tip. Call your local pet store and ask when they are getting new bettas in. My first fish died after a few days because I think he was sick when I got him. When I went to get Ninja, all their bettas were still in the packing triangles floating in the water. They had just come in and they were acclimatizing them. I picked Ninja out and she put him in a bag full of water to let me inspect him. My Ninja is healthy; he spent only hours in the petstore.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

If you are looking for a petstore betta I would definitely recommend Petco. They have the most variety of colors and tail types. It does depend on the location as to how good their care is though. Mine varies but I have never had an issue with my bettas from there. The "fish expert" at my Petco is an expert on saltwater and some freshwater but dumb as a stump when it comes to bettas. I don't bother asking him questions anymore except to see what random and incorrect answer he has. Lol!


----------



## forscl24 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have been told SO MANY wrong care facts about Bettas from pet store people. I will never ask them again.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I've never had problems with Petco Bettas. They are always beautiful!


----------



## forscl24 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it's fun, when you get to pick your betta, fresh from the box. that's how i snagged my darling Hyde(RIP, pretty boy. D. if i had to wait till the next day, he'd have been long gone!


----------



## forscl24 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ill def have to remember to ask what day they get the betta shipment in. That is such a great idea!


----------



## sflemin2 (Apr 27, 2011)

I always try to support my small local pet shops (the ones who take care of their animals!!)


----------



## forscl24 (Apr 26, 2011)

It seems like all the local pet shops in my area have closed!!!


----------



## sflemin2 (Apr 27, 2011)

Economy is tough . We are down to two. There is one more..but I wont go there. She RUNS a puppy mill. I was a dog groomer for 4 years and people always brought in these puppies that were in awful shape ..they always came from her. 

Anyway, my favorite local pet shop was sold to a couple who are fish FANATICS . They are very very educated on all fish/plants/equipment. They love their shop! I wish there were more pet shops like that one!


----------



## forscl24 (Apr 26, 2011)

OMG Puppy mills  I live in Albany right now and the pet stores in the malls have puppies. I have to close my eyes when I walk by


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Pet Lover's doesn't sell puppies. instead, they hold adoptions either every weekend, or every other weekend(i can't quite remember). :d


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

forscl24 ,

My betta girls came from both Petco and Petsmart, locally.

I am very cautious when buying bettas (or any fish). I look for a fish free of defects and/or outward signs of illness. I look to see the fish's general demeanor... are they interested in me, once I 'engage' them in the store? Or do they remain clamped up, etc?

This is not to say that any pet store is perfect. I've been in these same stores and seen dead/dying fish, and fish in poor conditions. So it really is a buyer beware situation out there.

I would prefer to buy from a breeder on this board, because I know they care about their fish. Aquabid is another resource however, I would only buy from sellers that I know others have had success with.


----------



## sflemin2 (Apr 27, 2011)

Petsmart does the same thing with adoptions


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Buy it in your local fish store, a one that specializes.


----------

